
Portraits In Posthumanity - jaybol
http://io9.com/5533867/portraits-in-posthumanity-steve-mann
======
blintson
I always thought that a pair of video-glasses would be great for coding -- Any
HNers here who've used a Heads-Up-Display? Do you think they're good enough
for coding yet?

